# Suche Hilfe



## Keine Name (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Ich wollte mir eine HP machen über Fussball. Und dafür brauche eine Aufstellung. Ich hab schon viele Programme benutzt aber, da es entweder das falsche war oder ich es nicht wirklich geschafft hab, suche ich jetzt Hilfe.Es wäre nett, wenn mir einer helfen würde diese Aufstellung zu machen.
Die aufstellung sollte in etwas so aussehen. Nur alles genauer und schärfer. Also kann mir einer so ne Aufstellung erstellen oder ganz ausfürhlich erklären, wie und womit man das macht.
Das Bild 
Bekommt dann auch einne kleine Gegenleistung wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## extracuriosity (18. Juni 2005)

Soll die in schwarz-weiß sein oder grün weiß?
Und sollen da noch Namen bzw. Spieler drauf oder geht´s dir nur um das Spielfeld?


----------



## akrite (18. Juni 2005)

...das scheint einfach zu sein, ich würde zuerst ein grünes Rechteck zeichnen, darüber ein Rechteck mit weißem Rand ohne Füllung, dann mittels Linienwerkzeug die Mittellinien etc einfügen. Nun noch die Aufstellung wie gewünscht mit dem Textwerkzeug einfügen und das Ganze jetzt verzerren, damit es einen perspektivischen Eindrück vermittelt. 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Keine Name (18. Juni 2005)

Ja das ganze sollte wenn es geht alles in blau sein.Kommt nicht so drauf an welches. Die Namen wollt ich dann später reinschreiben. 

@ Andi mit welchem Programm kann ich das machen?


----------



## akrite (19. Juni 2005)

...grundsätzlich kannst Du jedes Grafikprogramm (PaintShop Pro, Photoshop, Freehand, Illustrator, Fireworks etc.) benutzen, schöner wei verlustfreier bei Vergrösserungen ist das ganze natürlich mit Illustrator/Freehand (Vektorgrafikprogramme) und besser transformieren lässt sich das ganze auch noch mit den genannten.. Ich habe das selbst schon gemacht um bei Turnieren mit den Zwergen Ihnen eine bessere Übersicht zu geben.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Keine Name (30. Juni 2005)

Moin 
Ich bin es noch mal. Wie mach ich das mit zum Beispiel mit Fireworks, das ich Kreise erstellen ich krieg das einfach nicht hin oder ich seh da nichts.
Und wo bekomme ich Illustrator/Freehand her?
Danke.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2005)

Freehand bekommst du bei http://www.macromedia.com und Illustrator bei http://www.adobe.de .


----------

